# Méfiance avec les câble lightning !



## scratpomme (12 Décembre 2012)

​Bonjour à tous !

Je viens vous raconter ici ma mésaventure avec le câble lightning de mon iPad avec écran Retina (4ième génération.)

J'étais un soir au téléphone devant mon Macbook et le câble lightning de mon iPad était branché sur un des deux ports USB. Comme on le sait tous, on fait des choses bizarres quand on est occupés au téléphone (Gestes, visite de toute la maison, tripotages de multiples choses...) le câble lightning étant en ligne de mire, malencontreusement, je le branche dans le MiniDisplayPort de mon Macbook et la catastrophe, mon mac m'affiche un message me disant:
"Comme un périphérique USB consommait trop d'énergie, un ou plusieurs périphériques USB ont été désactivés."

Comme ceci:







Depuis impossible de recharger mon iPad avec, il réagis comme si rien n'était branché, j'ai depuis commandé un nouveau câble lightning et la miracle il recharge !

Je pense donc que le fait de brancher le câble dans le MiniDisplayPort de mon Macbook en étant branché lui même sur un des deux ports USB à crée un court circuit dans mon cable (mon Mac c'était d'ailleurs coupé comme si il ya avait eu une panne de courant !) et de ce fait a grillé la micro puce interne du câble (Celle qui permet l'identification des appareils)

Voila donc ma mésaventure avec ce câble donc méfiance à tous au téléphone soyez prudent et ne jouez pas avec les câbles qui sont branchés sur votre Mac !


----------



## Tijudpom (13 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour la remontée d'infos ! C'est fâcheux en effet ! Ne pas laisser les enfants s'amuser avec


----------



## ToM03 (14 Décembre 2012)

C'était tout vu et t'aurais pu faire plus de dégât que juste le câble. Bon t'es compris la leçon tu rentreras plus n'importe quoi dans les trous


----------

